# MKV splitter/cutter...



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I want mkv splitter/cutter which can cut mkv files without re-encoding...
is there any available???


----------



## swatkat (Jun 25, 2010)

Check out these tools:
AviDemux - Video software and downloads - VideoHelp.com
MKVtoolnix - Video software and downloads - VideoHelp.com
splitMKV - Video software and downloads - VideoHelp.com


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2010)

swatkat said:


> Check out these tools:
> AviDemux - Video software and downloads - VideoHelp.com
> MKVtoolnix - Video software and downloads - VideoHelp.com
> splitMKV - Video software and downloads - VideoHelp.com



Thanx will definitely try dat....
but avidemux can cut mkv???


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2010)

@swatkat: i tried splitMKV but it only opens a cmd popup & closes...is it working or not???


----------



## swatkat (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi,
splitMKV is a command line tool. You need to run it from Command Prompt. Here's a tutorial on splitMKV:
splitMKV - split big MKV/AVI files + external SRT subtitles in smaller chunks (FAT32) - Doom9's Forum

And, here's one more tool, in case you need it:
mkvtoolnix -- Matroska tools for Linux/Unix and Windows


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2010)

swatkat said:


> Hi,
> splitMKV is a command line tool. You need to run it from Command Prompt. Here's a tutorial on splitMKV:
> splitMKV - split big MKV/AVI files + external SRT subtitles in smaller chunks (FAT32) - Doom9's Forum
> 
> ...



arent there ne GUI tool for dat


----------



## swatkat (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't think so. The tutorial link that I had posted earlier shows how to use splitMKV. It's pretty simple.


----------

